# Welcome HTD (Home Theater Direct) as a New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie

We would like to take this opportunity to welcome *HTD* (*Home Theater Direct*) as a new sponsor at HTS. HTD will be sponsoring our Home Audio Speakers forum. 








Many of you have heard of *HTD* (*Home Theater Direct*), a company that has been around for several years (since 1999) selling speaker systems and amplifiers online. They design and manufacture speakers and electronics for home theater and whole-house audio. Their *HTD* brand is sold only direct to consumers. By avoiding distributors, wholesalers, and retailers their performance to price ratio is second to none. You get great performing equipment with superb build quality... and it is all 30 days risk free!

*HTD* is participating in our HTS Mini System Giveaway by including a complete 5.2 channel speaker system.


----------



## JQueen

Welcome HTD to the Shack!


----------



## hjones4841

Thanks for joining us, HTD!


----------



## Mike P.

A big welcome to Home Theater Direct, we're glad to have you here with us!


----------



## theJman

It looks as though I may be the first benefactor of HTD's sponsorship. Guess who is going to review the 5.2 system we'll be giving away? :whistling:


----------



## ericzim

Welcome HTD, glad you are aboard the Home Theater Shack and I am personally looking forward to theJman reviews.


----------



## Tonto

Welcome aboard HTD, it's nice to have another quality sponsor. And looking forward to that review Jim. Looks like it's time to go surfing.


----------



## tesseract

Welcome, Home Theater Direct!


----------



## hyghwayman

:wave: and welcome to HTShack, we have a lot of very enthusiastic a/v knuttz around these parts.
I too am looking forward to Jmans review because sadly I had never heard of HTD until just the other day.


hyghwayman


----------



## mechman

Welcome aboard HTD! :T


----------



## moparz10

Great to have you aboard,and thank you in advance for this awesome give away :T


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to the Shack HTD! :wave:

Looking forward to reading Jim's review!


----------



## CaseyH71

I am very happy to hear you are on board HTD!

I replaced my rear surrounds (5.1) with new rear and side surrounds (7.1) using HTD's. Mounted them in the ceiling. I have been extremely happy with this setup. Huge bang for the buck with HTD!

Casey


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I would not hesitate to purchase a pair of LII or LIII speakers from HTD!!

A few years back I did a short review on some LII bookshelf speakers and gave them 2-thumbs up!! Amazing sound for the price!!


----------



## theJman

Picture_Shooter said:


> I would not hesitate to purchase a pair of LII or LIII speakers from HTD!!
> 
> A few years back I did a short review on some LII bookshelf speakers and gave them 2-thumbs up!! Amazing sound for the price!!


I just published a review on the Level TWO system myself, and came to a similar conclusion. Definitely a good value for the money.


----------



## crowman

Sold by customers, very cool.


----------



## 100pr00f

looking to build with HTD with all level 3's some day. 

Any new updates to your systems or perhaps a level 4 brand in the making?


----------

